
UV-Illuminated Rhodium: Breakthrough Yields Methane from Carbon Dioxide - cf100clunk
Researchers in the Chemistry and Physics Departments at Duke University have found that CH4 (Methane) is almost exclusively produced when rhodium nanoparticles are mildly illuminated in ultraviolet LED light, yielding a seven-fold increase in the CH4 production rate over dark conditions, while only a slight increase in simultaneous CO production was detected. No other carbon-containing product was observed, making this photocatalytic process an enticing possible solution for the reduction of carbon dioxide concentrations in the atmosphere while simultaneously producing methane for fuel and industrial use. Rhodium is commonly used in automobile catalytic converters. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;ncomms14542
======
737013
Landmark. All kinds of sophisticated nanostructured catalysts are going to do
some amazing things. It's the most interesting branch of chemistry --
affecting fundamental kinetics like reaction rates, using really fundamental
physical characteristics like shape, surface and mixing it with EM radiation.
But it's still chemistry. It's like machine code for chemistry. Whereas
organic reactions with their convenient diagrams and nomenclature are like
"higher level langauges." People might think progress in chem is over. But
it's just the beginning.

